# wont start



## 240turbo (Aug 7, 2003)

hello...I just bought a 95'240sx and it had a cracked block...I just finished putting a new KA in it and I am having trouble starting it...it cranks over and it is getting spark and fuel but it wont go...so I have been messing with the distributor and I am not sure how to exactily line it up...can anyone tell what you think it might be?

also I have a few ??
1.this is my first nissan...are they supposed to have loud starters?this car is extremly frickin loud when it turns over
2.why are the motor mount on these so damn flimsy? are there polyurithane ones made?
3.why is it that every KA that I look at has a broken bolt on the front of the exhaust manifold?
please help me


----------



## gold240 (Dec 3, 2002)

i can't really answer your question but im just curious....how much total did it cost to get your new KA put in with labor and the engine?? Im ready to replace mine. Maybe you did yours yourself.


----------



## 240turbo (Aug 7, 2003)

its actually very easy....yeah I did it myself...but the only pain in the ass is making sure all the wiring is off and putting the motor in the car and getting the motor mounts to line up is a bitch too...but all in all I spent aropund $1500...thats $700 for the car with the cracked block...$500 for a junkyard motor...and around $100 for small stuff here and there... if you do it yourself feel free to ask me anything so I can help ya out...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

you wanna come up to dallas and help with an S14 SR swap in the next couple of months...?

haha...


----------



## 240turbo (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah man I would but I cant get off from the job...I originally intended to do the SR20DET swap...but funds proved otherwise...but from what I have experianced its not that much diff...just some wiring stuff and I would have to do a 5-speed swap but I dint feel like doing that so i think I might boost the KA...but then I would need pistons...ughhh...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

240turbo said:


> * yeah man I would but I cant get off from the job...I originally intended to do the SR20DET swap...but funds proved otherwise...but from what I have experianced its not that much diff...just some wiring stuff and I would have to do a 5-speed swap but I dint feel like doing that so i think I might boost the KA...but then I would need pistons...ughhh... *


well, funny you should mention. the car is a 95 and when he bought it, it was auto. He went through all the stuff to swap it to a 5 spd because he didn't want to learn on a boosted car. So, when he's done, he'll have an extra 5spd tranny sittin around... 

i'm about to post pics of his motor... settin up my cardomain with the pics now...


----------



## 240turbo (Aug 7, 2003)

man I would love to have that blacktop motor...and if you have some 5-speed stuff left over I may be interested one day...I found the prob with the motor though...I forgot to push the converter back and the flywheel was rubbing on the block...so it bent the flywheel all to hell oh well I guess I will have to take the motor back out now...fack


----------

